# Look Away (poem I found)



## Birdgirl (Apr 6, 2005)

Little feet scurrying across a darkened street; 
Mama and baby can't find enough to eat. 
Ribs poking out through fur; we're hungry, can't you see? 
Look away, look away, look away from me.

Little black tom cat, battle scars everywhere. 
No time to stop and rest, it's a jungle out there. 
Puffy jowls make you look tough. 
Look away, look away, it's easy enough.

Greasy oil makes her coat dull, 
But it's warm in the engine when cold winds blow. 
Grimy fur, bag of bones, an uncomfortable glance will do…
Look away, look away, no kind touch for you. 

Runny eyes, racking cough; what could it be? 
Feline leukemia or maybe FIP? 
Look for a healthy pet, that is what they say. No home for you little one, I'm sorry.
Look away, look away.

They say, "Must you find your meals this way? 
Always into my trash, go away **** cat."
Or, "That cat is feral, it's not nice at all. Just you wait, it will scratch you!"
Look away, look away.

I really don't like being alone, we just speak different languages, you and I. I'll blink my eyes at you. Rub against the tree. Then you will know. It's a peace sign, don't you see? I'm slowly dying, and I do feel so alone. Inside me there's a pretty cat, give me a chance, then you will know. 
Look away, look away, look away from me. I see the tears in your eyes, look away from me.

For all the strays whose suffering fall on blind eyes and unwilling hearts.
By, Jessica Sharfstein










http://www.rescuinganimalsinneed.org/look_away.htm


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

That's so sad  

I'm going to move this to Arts & Literature for you....


----------

